# It's not all work work work: Natwest 1991



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 3, 2008)

Genius? Toe Curling? Makes you want to kick the TV in? Like the BT couple mixed with This Life and Press Gang... the ultimate 90's nostalgia advert. Now can anyone find me the Mary Whitehouse Experience skit on it??


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the theme tune though


----------



## Belushi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuck, that takes me back.

Nice to here some Jan Hammer though!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 3, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like the theme tune though



Crockets theme from Miami Vice


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 3, 2008)

Jan Hammer ... awesomely used in GTA Vice City


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2008)

Aw, memories...
Love it!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 3, 2008)

Like it says, he was 'filling the machine'...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 3, 2008)

The further from the early 90s we go the worse the fashion sense seems - it all didn't seem that bad in the early 90s


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 3, 2008)

But then again thinking about I remember that the suit of choice were those horrendous double breasted baggy monstrosities. Complete shapeless bags.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking about 1990's bank ads last week when someone said they'd just been out and bought 'A kicking pair of trainers'  - which I think was stuck in the mind of people of a certain age because of a Midland bank advert with people sat on a sofa - couldn't find it anywhere, but I remember it ended with a Northern bloke saying 'I just wanna rave all night'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

We didn't get that ad.  I'm sure I'd remember it.

Mind you, NatWest was only recently taken over by RBS.


----------



## zenie (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish they'd bring back these guys.


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Like it says, he was 'filling the machine'...



That was when everyone was hacked off with NatWest cos their machines were always empty. Suddenly we knew whose fault it was.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 3, 2008)

zenie said:


> I wish they'd bring back these guys.



My then stepbrother had all those, wish I'd nicked them as they are worth a fortune now!


----------



## zenie (Sep 3, 2008)

Belushi said:


> My then stepbrother had all those, wish I'd nicked them as they are worth a fortune now!


 

I gots them!!!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 3, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> We didn't get that ad.  I'm sure I'd remember it.
> 
> Mind you, NatWest was only recently taken over by RBS.



Not that recent.  AT least a decade now...


----------



## strung out (Sep 3, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I was thinking about 1990's bank ads last week when someone said they'd just been out and bought 'A kicking pair of trainers'  - which I think was stuck in the mind of people of a certain age because of a Midland bank advert with people sat on a sofa - couldn't find it anywhere, but I remember it ended with a Northern bloke saying 'I just wanna rave all night'.


i was just about to post 'I just wanna rave all night' "D


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

Another terrible advert from about the same period was the one for Yellow Pages with the guys waking up after a party, and seeing all these random people in their house "Who's he?" etc.  And then realising that they have scratched their dad's coffee table and phoning Yellow pages to get it fixed.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 4, 2008)

"Hello French Polishers? It's just possible you could save my life"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

That's the one 

And what was the one with the old guy on the train in india or somewhere writing a letter to his son?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 4, 2008)

"Have you got Fly Fishing by J.R Hartley? It is rather owwwwwld".

That one?



My favourite was "I wer right abaht that saddle though".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2008)

Another terrible one is the one for insurance (I think) where the dad comes into the kitchen brandishing a pregnancy testing kit, which he waves furiously at his daughter, only for the wife to say "Actually, it's mine", and then he turns to the camera and starts singing "There may be trouble ahead"...


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2008)

Flashman said:


> "Hello French Polishers? It's just possible you could save my life"



God, I'd forgotten about that one, and just what the 'party dude' whose life was saved looked like.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 4, 2008)

A funny bob, crap shirt, whip-me-babes jeans and the Fools Gold 12" was all that was needed to pull a lass in them days.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 4, 2008)

Griff said:


> God, I'd forgotten about that one, and just what the 'party dude' whose life was saved looked like.




 I've just yelled FLOPPY TWAT HAIR  at my pc

J.R Hartley was good (going purely on probably very unreliable childhood ish memory) - didn't they publish the book for real in the end?


----------



## rollinder (Sep 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> I gots them!!!


 
I hate you *shakes fist* I always wanted those fucking pigs

eta: 





bouncer_the_dog said:


> Jan Hammer ... awesomely used in GTA Vice City




Been wanting to know what that music was ever since seing those adverts - the Natwest one I really remember was the one showing them installing a "hole in the wall" machine somewhere really inaccessable.

now all I need is to find out wtf was the piece of music was that was on the "not availble in any shops" instrimental/panpipes/new age set adverts between the natwest music and that bit of Tubilar bells off The Exorsist


----------

